
Show HN: Product search engine that Amazon will not like - httpsocool
http://so.cool
======
httpsocool
First off, I can’t wait to show off the domain I got for it. Here it is:
[http://so.cool/](http://so.cool/)

It is no secret: Amazon has invested millions to make us believe that it has
the best prices on everything and that the top search result is indeed the
thing you want to buy.

I shop on Amazon _a lot_. I have very little free time, and the convenience of
one-click ordering and fast home delivery is too good to pass up. After
spending thousands upon thousands of dollars playing by their rules, I decided
to write my own Amazon product search tool – one that prioritizes value to me
as a shopper. I built in a ton of small features that: a) allow me to quickly
find items that are _actually_ attractively priced, b) make the most of
Amazon’s money saving features (coupons, subscriptions, etc.) and c) avoid
marketing tricks that they subtly plant into the search results to maximize
their profits (add-on items, Pantry, etc). I implemented functionality that is
widely known to be impossible to do (such as sorting search results by Prime
price, sorting and filtering by number of reviews). I added quick links to
other useful tools for Amazon shopping, such as fakespot and camelcamelcamel,
and quick pop-ups that check prices for a given item at other retailers’
websites.

To avoid sounding like I am trying too hard to promote my website, I will not
go into describing every little bit of the functionality here. I will also say
that I built the site to “scratch my own itch” and it is not making me any
money (although if it really takes off and reaches a point when I need to
start investing into infrastructure I will either have to look for ways to
monetize it or will simply take it offline).

Anyway, check it out, let me know your thoughts or simply add it to your
online shopping tool belt. All of those things I will appreciate equally.

------
gnode
It appears to only be for the US Amazon. Is there a way to search
amazon.co.uk, amazon.de, etc. The site looks promising, but without this, is
useless to me, living in the UK.

~~~
httpsocool
Noted, thank you. It is definitely something that I can add. As I mentioned in
the comments, the site originated as a project for my own personal use and I
live in the US, but if it evolves into something that the public shows
interest in and I turn it into a side business, expanding to other territories
will definitely be on my radar.

